# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  شیرپوینت چیست؟

## mazaher5723

سلام
شیرپوینت چیه؟
من فقط میدونم میشه باهاش سایتای ویکی نوشت.همین اصلا بدرد چی میخوره؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

به نظر من بیشتر بدرد شرکت ها میخوره تا افراد شخصی شنیدم میگن هزینه زیادی برای راه اندازی داره(کرایه سرور شخصی و...)ولی میگن سرعت انجام کارها باهاش خیلی بالاست

----------


## amin1softco

لینک زیر را چک کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?334593
در کل شر پوینت یک فرم ورک یا چارچوب مدیریت محتوا برای شرکت ها تجاری است .
و مهمترین خاصیتش انجام امور اتوماسیون اداری (workflow ) است . 

برای مثال : در حالت عادی شما در یک شرکت برای انجام کار اداریتون باید با چند مدیر ملاقات داشته باشید تا امضا بگیرید در آخر  کار شما را تأیید کنند و فاکتور صادر بشود.
یک طراح شر پوینت می تونه این مکانیزم را برای اون شرکت طراحی کنه که  شما وارد سایت سازمان بشوید ,درخواست بدید مدیر اول بوسیله پیامک یا ایمیل تأیید کنه به طور توماتیک به مدیر دوم برسه و در آخر نتیجه روی سایت یا در ایمیل به شما ابلاغ بشه یا به طور اتوماتیک فاکتور صادر بشود .

و نکته بعدی جستجوی عالی است  که حتماً شما می دونید پیدا کردن کاه در یک سطح یک متری خیلی آسون تر از  یک زمین چند هزار متری است شر پوینت قابلیت پیدا کردن در این محیط چند هزار  متری را داره !! و مثلاً چند کارمند با هم روی یک سند کار کنند ...

----------


## hamed_hossani

video>
http://www.spspersia.com/ScreenCasts...Point-2010.wmv

----------

